# Anybody going to see Z Z Top?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My wife surprised me by buying us a pair of tickets to see the bearded wonders next week in Ottawa at the NAC. Anybody else going to see them?

I feel the urge to build the Reverend Gibbons a fuzz of some sort, but what do you give the guy who has everything?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That is one band I would pay premium to hear live. ZZ Top is one band with major longevity and the music is still classic and relevant. I will check to see if Edmonton is on the schedule.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice score. I love those guys live. They're playing the K-Rock Centre tomorrow in Kingston. They put on a great show.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

bluzfish said:


> That is one band I would pay premium to hear live. ZZ Top is one band with major longevity and the music is still classic and relevant. I will check to see if Edmonton is on the schedule.


that is a negative sir. they'd be great to see and photograph.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As long as they do _Jesus Just Left Chicago _and _Waiting for the Bus_, I'll be happy.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> that is a negative sir. they'd be great to see and photograph.


I put in for creds for London on the 4th, see what happens


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I put in for creds for London on the 4th, see what happens


lucky bugger!! get some great shots!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> As long as they do _Jesus Just Left Chicago _and _Waiting for the Bus_, I'll be happy.


Current tour set-list

I Thank You 
(Sam & Dave cover)
Waitin' for the Bus 
Jesus Just Left Chicago 
Pincushion 
Heard it on the X 
I Gotsta Get Paid 
Gimme All Your Lovin' 
Vincent Price Blues 
My Head's in Mississippi 
Beer Drinkers & Hell Raisers 
Chartreuse 
Stages 
Sharp Dressed Man 
Legs 
Encore:
Tube Snake Boogie 
La Grange / Sloppy Drunk / Bar-B-Q 
Tush


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Saw them last night in kingston...great show...that setlist is bang on

For being a three piece, they were tight and full sounding...awesome to hear thag in a small band

They played some oc the lld vids behind the songs, they definiately look older!

Couldnt see the amps but they had four of the straight vertical Kustom 4x12's on stage...billy played the t-style guitar thats in the new video for the majority of the show, then switching to a purple sparkle t-caster for three more, then to the plush ones for a song...The encore was done with an LP clone, decalled kind of like the evil twin PRS with rev willy in the fret board....he played half of TSB before switching it off for the exact same guitar

It was a great, fun night...they were only onstage for 80mins but it never stopped

You're gonna love it mark!


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Missed that show but caught them at casino rama last year. Great band and got the show on video.
View attachment 1782
View attachment 1783
View attachment 1784


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

blam said:


> bluzfish said:
> 
> 
> > That is one band I would pay premium to hear live. ZZ Top is one band with major longevity and the music is still classic and relevant. I will check to see if Edmonton is on the schedule.
> ...


I love 70s ZZ but saw them in London at Hawk Rocks the Park a few yrs ago & was quite disappointed, talk about phoning it in.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

a photog in Kingston posted his shots...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.441633862540112.89313.252258551477645&type=1


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I wouldn't say they "phoned it in", more like they "showed up for work". I will say that it is a heavily-scripted show. The set list was exactly as described earlier, and the accompanying video presentation*** is so integrated with the content of the songs that there is no room whatsoever for improvisation or diverging from the script in any way. They were certainly more fluid in integrating "Ottawa" into the brief patter than Spinal Tap were in mentioning Springfield and Shelbyville, when they appeared on "The Simpsons", but I think that gives you a sense of how mechanical and ritualistic the show was. They come to work, do all the things they are paid to do, and punch out. Was it fun for them? Don't know, can't tell. Partly because the sunglasses preclude any visible signs of emotion, and partly because the "script" permits no reflection on anyone's part.

I suppose it would be naive to expect them to loosen up like a bar-band who'd been playing the regular Friday-night gig at the tavern or the last 20 years. They're not NRBQ. Still great playing, and pretty decent, if monolithic, tone from Rev. Gibbons. Two costume changes, and 4 guitar changes. I'm curious about what the bridge pickup with the two staggered sets of polepieces are. They looked a lot like these - http://www.guitarfetish.com/Vintage-Split-Humbucker-Classic-Fender-Style_c_175.html - but I'm certain they were not the old Fender wide-range units.

I think the best part of the night was not the band but the audience. There were a bunch of guys in the audience in ZZ getup, long beards, sunglasses, hats. A couple of guys a few rows in front of us had the whole deal: matching red hats and leopard-skin print long jackets, the obligatory sunglasses, and the fake furry guitars. Some people were having their picture taken with the pair. Me, I had my Think Geek wearable guitar t-shirt on ( http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/c498/ ). The other nice moment was Billy Gibbons announcing that for four decades it had been "the same three guys, and the same three chords". At least he was honest.


***The videoclips taken from the 80's and the whole "Eliminator" era looked SOOOOO dated. Big hair, thick makeup.

EDIT: Pics - http://www.ottawacitizen.com/entertainment/music/Photos/7524477/story.html


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I would LOVE to see ZZ Top but just can't make it sadly.......


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Saw them in London, had an absolute blast. They just killed it! Great setlist, lots of fun banter, and smoking playing from everyone. Really fun time.


----------

